# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Колико нас Срба учи Руски
Поздрав свима, 
Занима ме колико нас Срба има овде који волимо и учимо или знамо руски језик   
ПС: нисам знала да постоји босански, вероватно зато што су јуче јавили у вестима да постоји аустралијски

----------


## Невена

Ево ја обожавам Руски али тек сам на самим почецима, планирам интензивно да почнем  да га учим, чим ми се заврши испитни рок   ::    
Браћа Руси су нас стрпали у исти кош, шта ћеш...много смо мали...
Јес да су нас Пушкин, Толстој и многи издвајали, али globalization is a strange

----------


## Vlacko

Ја учим руски већ три године. Идем у Гимназију и тај језик на природно-математичком смеру је на жалост обавезан. Можда би га и више волео и учио да ми не предаје једна неспособна  баба којој руски звучи као шпанско село.
Сам руски ми је занимљив и интересантан али медоте предавања су лоше и врше се по старим превазиђеним уџбеницима.

----------

Vlacko, 
Баш ми је драго што си бар ти заинтересован, само тако настави из личног искуства кажем..
Тако ти ја од основне па све са гимназијом учила француски  заједно 12 година, а знам га...катастрофа и све због идијота који су ми предавали, наравно да сам тад имала памет ко сад учила бих ја сама...
хоћу да кажем да знаш макар и језик који говори још 2 људи то ненормално значи...
поздрав

----------


## Slawnik

Имам питанје -- може ли срби да разуме руски без преводу? Бар неколико рећа... Ја не добро знам српски али могу да разумем шта срби река (50-80%). 
  Српски језик није врло попуљаран у Русији и зато морамо да ући га тако како може... Имам један уђебник али то је мало за ме!
  Ако ко зна нека ми каже неке линкове за сртаници на Интернету где могу да гљадам неки добар уђебник, молим...
  Хвала унапред!

----------

Slawnik
Срби разумеју доста Руски, ево ја сам пример. 
Русская азбука содержит 30 букв и 3 знака, а сербская азбука - 30 букв. В сербской азбуке каждой букве соответствует только один звук. В русской азбуке некоторые буквы читаются как два сербских звука. Руска азбука има 30 слова и три знака, а српска азбука 30 слова. У српској азбуци свако слово се изговара само једним гласом. У руској азбуци нека слова се читају као два српска гласа. 
РУСКА АЗБУКА:
А а, Б б, В в, Г г, Д д, Е е, Ё ё, Ж ж, З з, И и, Й й, К к, Л л, М м, Н н, О о, П п, Р р, С с, Т т, У у, Ф ф, Х х, Ц ц, Ч ч, Ш ш, Щ щ, ъ, ы, ь, Э э, Ю ю, Я я. 
СРПСКА АЗБУКА:
А а , Б б, В б, Г г, Д д, Ђ ђ, Е е, Ж ж, З з, И и, Ј ј, К к, Л л, Љ љ, М м, Н н, Њ њ, О о, П п, Р р, С с, Т т, Ћ ћ, У у, Ф ф, Х х, Ц ц, Ч ч, Џ џ, Ш ш.
23 буквы в сербской и русской азбуке пишутся и произносятся одинаково.
Это: Српска и руска азбука имају 23 слова која се исто пишу и исто изговарају.
То су: а, б, в, г, д, е, ж, з, и, к, л, м, н, о, п, р, с, т, у, ф, ц, ч, ш. 
Отличается произношение:
е - сербский звук соответствует русскому [э].
и - сербский гласный произносится короче.
х - в сербском языке произносится несколько легче, чем в русском.
ч - сербский звук твёрже русского ч. 
В русском и сербском языках отличаются буквы:
јо - ё
ј - й
шћ - щ
ћ - произносится мягче русского ч.
ђ - дьжь, произносимое слитно. Звонкое соответствие звука ћ. При произношении язык подвигается назад, по отношению к произношению звука ћ.
љ - произносится мягче русского ль.
њ - произносится мягче нь
џ - произносится слитно, как английское j, например в имени John.
е - э
ја - я
ју - ю
ь - мягкий знак. Не читается.
ъ - твёрдый знак. Не читается.
ы - твёрдое и. Произносится как сербское и, но твёрже. 
Различита слова и знаци у руском и српском језику су:
јо - ё
ј - й
шћ - щ
ћ - ть, односно као друга половина гласа шћ.
ђ - изговара се тврђе него ть, односно тврђе него друга половина гласа шћ. При изговору гласа ђ језик се помера позади, у односу на изговор гласа ћ.
љ - ль
њ - нь
џ - изговара се приближно као дж, али у једнмом гласу, као енглеско j, на пример у имену John.
е - э (ово слово зове се обрнуто е, односно оборотное е; чита се као српско е).
ја - я
ју - ю
ь - меки знак. Не чита се.
ъ - тврди знак. Не чита се.
ы - тврдо и, односно јери. Изговара се као српско и, само тврђе. http://www.srpskijezik.edu.yu/index.php?id=1000&jzk=sr 
нажалост нема много сајтова за учење српског језико ..Али ако хоћеш помоћи ћу ти при ушењу пиши ми слободно!
Поздрав!

----------


## Невена

Slawnik,
Нема много интернет сајтова за учење српског, али ја ти могу помоћи у учењу српског!
Да нажалост иста ствар је са руским у Србији...Ми разумемо доста руски ..
срдачан поздрав 
невена

----------


## Невена

http://www.krompir.co.yu/prirucnik/ 
ево ово је један сајт, мада није нешто посебно...

----------


## Партизан

Я начинаю изучать Русский язык в этом году!   ::

----------


## Goran

> Ево ја обожавам Руски али тек сам на самим почецима, планирам интензивно да почнем да га учим, чим ми се заврши испитни рок

 Готово је иста ситуација са мном,одакле планираш да учиш руски, јел имаш неке књиге које би могла да препоручиш
Поздрав

----------


## Невена

> Ево ја обожавам Руски али тек сам на самим почецима, планирам интензивно да почнем да га учим, чим ми се заврши испитни рок
> 			
> 		  Готово је иста ситуација са мном,одакле планираш да учиш руски, јел имаш неке књиге које би могла да препоручиш
> Поздрав

 Право да ти кажем још не знам, јер јурим услов на факсу, али за почетак мислила сам нешто  уз помоћ интернета, има доста материјала за учење  ...већ сам доста нашла тако да даће Бог и време ::  
Поздрав

----------


## gRomoZeka

Я сербского совсем не знаю, но читать ваш топ было интересно.   ::   *Vlacko*, а что такое "шпанско село"?   ::   ::

----------


## Vlacko

> Я сербского совсем не знаю, но читать ваш топ было интересно.    *Vlacko*, а что такое "шпанско село"?

 When you say that something is *"шпанско село"* it's equivalent to English *"It's all Greek to me"*. 
Translation would be "A spanish village"

----------


## svabo_sarajlija

Ја ти, буразеру, нисам србин, али ипак те разумијем. И ја учим руски језик, више из форе, 'нако. Ако учиш славенске језике на ваља ти кад не знаш руски. Шта ћеш? 
Сад, да ја питам: Имал' кога из Шехер Босне, можда чак из Сарајева?

----------


## Dimitri

> Я сербского совсем не знаю, но читать ваш топ было интересно.

 Мне тоже  ::  
а "*шпанско село*" прикольно звучит!!

----------


## AGrom

Интересно, а Невена еще заходит на форум?

----------


## Vlacko

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Я сербского совсем не знаю, но читать ваш топ было интересно.      Мне тоже  
> а "*шпанско село*" прикольно звучит!!

  прикольно значајут?
Please answer in English...

----------


## Vlacko

> Ја ти, буразеру, нисам србин, али ипак те разумијем. И ја учим руски језик, више из форе, 'нако. Ако учиш славенске језике на ваља ти кад не знаш руски. Шта ћеш? 
> Сад, да ја питам: Имал' кога из Шехер Босне, можда чак из Сарајева?

 Швабо шта ти је то Шехер Босна?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Я сербского совсем не знаю, но читать ваш топ было интересно.      Мне тоже  
> а "*шпанско село*" прикольно звучит!!      прикольно значајут?
> Please answer in English...

 I meand that - this is cool sound => "шпанско село"   ::

----------


## AGrom

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Я сербского совсем не знаю, но читать ваш топ было интересно.      Мне тоже  
> а "*шпанско село*" прикольно звучит!!      прикольно значајут?
> Please answer in English...

 Vlacko "прикольно" - funny. It's slang expression (word).

----------


## Dimitri

Where is the photo of Невена? I liked to feast my eyes on it.   ::   ::  =) 
nice women

----------


## Ataklena

Здраво! 
I've forgotten all I knew in Serbian  ::  but it's a very beautiful language.
I just remember: Горан jе врло вредни студент.  
Для русских: вредни -- упорный, усердный.   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Здраво! 
> I've forgotten all I knew in Serbian :( but it's a very beautiful language.
> I just remember: Горан jе врло вредни студент.  
> Для русских: вредни -- упорный, усердный.  :lol:

 как можно забыть язык, если ты его знала? :о)

----------


## Vlacko

> Здраво! 
> I've forgotten all I knew in Serbian  but it's a very beautiful language.
> I just remember: Горан jе врло вредни студент.  
> Для русских: вредни -- упорный, усердный.

 Горан је врло *вредан* студент.  ::

----------


## svabo_sarajlija

Влацко, брате, у случају да не знаш: Шехер ти је из турског језика и значи "велики град". Дакле, Шехер Босне ти је Сарајево. А одакле си ти?

----------


## Ataklena

Dimitri,  я хотела сказать, что забыла все, что я знала на этом языке. Я его немножко учила. 
Vlasko, хвала!   ::

----------


## Vorona

Ево, јављам се и ја.  ::  
Прво сам га заволела кроз књижевност, а онда почела да га учим на факултету. И, учим га и волим још увек.  ::

----------


## Ina

Ево, имате још једног ђака! Ја сам нови колач (: 
Да оживимо овај подфорум људи!

----------


## miki

Ево да се пријавим и ја. Почео сам озбиљно да учим руски пре једно месец дана.

----------


## milenko

I ja da se prijavim,poceo nedavno.

----------


## Ina

Dobrodošli!  ::

----------


## Pomija

Ajde da se i ja upisem 
Poslednjih par nedelja ozbiljnije radim...nadam se da cu istrajati. 
Pozdrav!

----------

